# Lage des Schwimmteichs



## beggi (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

seit ca. 2 Jahren beschäftige ich mich mit dem Bau meines Schwimmteiches. Dieses Jahr ist es endlich soweit und ich möchte mit Hilfe einer Firma meinen eigenen Schwimmteich bauen. (Maße ca. 10x4m; Tiefe 1,70m)
Ich hatte schon mehrere Firmen da, doch alle sagen etwas anderes über die Lage des Teiches im Garten. Daher dachte ich, dass ich Euch Experten hier im Forum mal nach Eurer Meinung frage!
Ich möchte den Schwimmteich im hinteren Garten anlegen. Am Ende steht eine Mauer (ist nicht so gut zu sehen auf dem Bild). Vielleicht könnte man dieses mit einem Wasserfall einbeziehen?!

Wäre super nett von Euch, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte. Schließlich möchte ich auch alles richtig machen!


----------



## beggi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

...hab mal etwas rumgespielt! Wie fändet ihr das so?


----------



## Horst T. (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

sieht gut aus, hat aber etwas von einem Pool, aber das dürfte am Programm liegen mit dem du das gemacht hast. Wie heist das Programm


----------



## beggi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

Hey Horst,

ich habe das mit Photoshop gemacht. Ist so ein Grafik Programm!

Ich möchte auch gerne mehr so ein Natur-Pool bauen. Habe das neulich bei einem Gärtner gesehen und war total begeistert!


----------



## deichhase (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

Moin,
hast du dich schon in den Galerien umgesehen?
Hier noch ein Link zu Naturagart:http://www.teichgalerie.naturagart.de/index.php?cat=1
Klingt langweilig, wenn ich das schon wieder schreibe, aber das Bauen unseres Schwimm/Naturteiches mit NG hat wirklich gut geklappt. Für 3€ kann man auch den Katalog bei den Zeitschriften finden. Zumindest kann man sich dort Inspiration holen, wie man später baut, bleibt jedem selber überlassen. NG hilft auch bei der Planung und gibt sehr gute Bauanleitungen. Ich habe fast alles als 1-Frau-Team alleine geschafft.

Levke


----------



## günter-w (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

Hallo Beggi, willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Das du so unterschiedliche vorschläge bekommst ist ganz natürlich. Da jeder Galabauer seine eigenen Vorstellungen hat und sein bekanntes System anbietet. Wichtig ist vor allem das du weist was du willst eher Naturpool oder Schwimmteich. Schaue dir selbst verschiedene Teiche der verschiedensten Art an um Abzuwägen was euch letztendlich am besten gefällt und danach den entsrechenden Teichbauer zu holen oder wie viele es tun selbst Hand anlegen mit fachlicher Beratung und Unterstützung das wird mit Sicherheit am günstigsten. Wo der Teich hinsoll würde ich von dem Sitzplatz in der Nähe abhängig machen, wenn die Wege vom Haus zu lang werden wird das mit der Zeit nervig. Zum Thema Wasserfall eine Bemerkung je höher desto stärker die Pumpe jemehr Stromkosten.


----------



## beggi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Habe gehört, dass die Pflege ab einer Größe von 50m2 erheblich leichter ist!? Oder bessere Wasserqualität hat! Stimmt das?
Schon einmal im Voraus... Tut mir leid wenn ich dumme Fragen stelle. Aber davon kommen bestimmt noch mehr! ;-)

Folie verschweißen lassen, oder fertige Folie die ab Werk schon eingepasst wurde bestellen?

@Deichhase:
Ich habe mir den Naturagart Katalog bestellt. Ich finde es auch sehr schön wie die Teiche aussehen. Aber ich möchte meinen Schwimmteich eher etwas "geordneter" anlegen.

@günter-w:
Ich glaube, dass was ich will ist eher ein Naturpool?! Eckiges Becken, mit gemauerten Wänden, hellblauer Folie und seitlicher Flachzone.
Ich werde versuchen so viel wie möglich selbst zu machen. Aber an die Technik lasse ich dann doch lieber eine Firma ran!


----------



## beggi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

@günter-w:
Habe noch etwas vergessen... leider kann ich den Schwimmteich nicht in die Nähe von der Terrasse legen. 1. Bild: Die Terrasse ist am unteren Bildrand. Und danach kommt erst einmal ein schmaler Schlauch! Daher dachte ich, dass ich weiter hinten einfach noch eine zweite Sitzgelegenheit mache!

Kann mir jemand Auskunft über ungefähre Kosten geben, wenn man selbst baut? 
Habe ein Angebot für einen 50m2 großen Schwimmteich über 50.000 €! Da würde allerdings die Firma alles machen.


----------



## günter-w (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

Hallo Beggi,
schon mal vor weg es gibt keine dummen Fragen. letztendlich willst du ja was erfahren und das geht eben ohne Fragen nicht. Ein zweiter Sitzplatz im hinteren bereich des Gartens am Wasser ist i.O. Bei deinem Naturpool würde ich vorschlagenden Pflanzenbereich ganz vom Badebereich wegzunehmen und etwas weiter kaschiert im Garten unterbringen, z,Bsp. in dem langen Schlauch. Dann hast du einen aufgeräumten Pool und ein sparates, sags mal vorsichtig Biotop auf dem Weg zum Badebereich oder du versteckst den Reinigungs bereich hinter einer Mauer oder Erdwall am Ende des Grundstücks Je nachdem wie du zu den Wasserpflanzen stehst ohne geht es nun mal nicht und je mehr desto weniger zusätzliche Technik brauchst du. Zu den Kosten kann ich dir mal über den Daumen folgendes sagen. Selbst bauen bei Schwimmteichen kalkuliere ich bei einfacher Bauweise so zwischen 80 bis 100€/m² Wasserfläche bis max 150€ bei Beleuchtung Natursteinschwimmbereich Badedeck zusätzliche Filter bei zu geringer.  Pflanzenfläche und der gleichen. Meist sind dann in den Kosten die Garten Neubepflanzung mit abgedeckt. Bei den Beiträgen gibt es auch Kostenaufstellungen ab 50€/m² je nachdem wie günstig man an Material und Baggerarbeiten kommt. Bei den Naturpools wie mir bekannt ist das Folienthema aufwendiger da meist vor Ort geschweist wird um so wenig wie möglich Falten oder keine zu bekommen. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## beggi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

@günter-w:
Die Kosten hören sich für mich doch schon etwas überschaulicher an. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich 27 Jahre alt bin und der Schwimmteich für mich wirklich ein Luxus ist, den ich mir vom Mund abspare... Aber das geht hier bestimmt fast allen so. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich nicht mal eben 50.000€ übrig habe!
Ich finde es gar nicht schlimm, wenn man die Wasserpflanzen sieht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich freue mich ja, wenn ich __ Frösche, __ Libellen etc. beobachten kann!


Bin wirklich froh, dass ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. Das macht mir Mut die Sache anzugehen!!!


----------



## beggi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

schon wieder etwas vergessen... Habe jemanden gefunden, der mir den Schwimmteich für 700€ ausheben würde. Das Problem ist, dass man nur einen Minibagger in den Garten bekommt. Ist der Preis ok?


----------



## günter-w (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lage des Schwimmteichs*

Hallo Beggi, im Prinzip ist der Preis OK. Ist aber von hier schwer zu beurteilen weil zu viele Faktoren mit reinspielen. Muss noch Erde abgefahren werden sind noch Einfahrtsbefestigungen zu machen damit das Teichmaterial angefahren werden kann usw. Bei dem Minibagger dauert der Aushub meist etwas länger daher währe der Preis für mich in Ordnung. Es werden ja immerhin fast 100m³ Erde bewegt.
Gruß Günter


----------

